# اريد تركيبة مزيل صدا المعادن للضرورة



## كينج اويت (24 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله طلب عاجل من اهل الخبرة ... اريد تركيبة قوية و سريعة لازالة صدا المعادن .....


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (13 يوليو 2012)

الاستاذ كنج يمكن ازالة صدا المعادن بعدة طرق تتوقف على العوامل المختلفة فى التطبيق مثل درجة الحرارة مثلا لكن عموما تستطيع ازالة الصدا من الحديد بوضعه فى محلول حامضى من الهيدروكلوريك او الفوسفوريك او النيتريك واضافة قليل من النون ايونيك مثل السيميسول ولكنه يتاثر بالحرارة او قياس ph للمحلول فيجب الا تزيد الحرارة عن 40 وphعن 8 او نغير السيميسول بمركب اخر يتحمل الفرق وهكذا


----------

